# Friday Fun - TONGUES



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is hot and muggy here - the dogs are panting.... 
Lets see everyone's tongues: long ones, cheeky ones, sleepy ones, curly ones, licking ones, muddy ones (Poppy) and puppy ones


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You can see Molly and SIDS ,but mines too small not that the hubby agrees


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's SIDS !


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly 










Chance 










and a duo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Chance's sleepy tongue - my old JRT always slept with her tongue tip poking out!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fairlie - don't they sell dog boots in packs of 4?!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Let's see what I got


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie after a paddle in her pool on a hot day.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm afraid Barney doesn't do tongue out any days, but here's his version. Hope it's allowed






and yes he is sitting in a drain (weeds awaiting removal)


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Here is Dexter


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Their tongues are almost always out. It's so hot. 117 yesterday. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beemer right and top
Lexi left and bottom
Both gorgeous


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's tongue!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooray! A (sort of) tongue out from Barney!
And ear flip too


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Hooray! A (sort of) tongue out from Barney!
> And ear flip too


Yep that's definitely a tongue Lou, bet you had to get that by offering him something. That looks like a ok give it to me face  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I was just trying to take a photo and he leapt up for a close up! ☺x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Barney's shadow is a meerkat shadow!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He does quite a good meerkat impersonation actually, jumping at the same time! I've yet to capture it on my camera... 😊


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

A quartet of tongue pictures x


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear's tongue is out more often than it's not!


----------

